# What breed is my hamster?



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello can anyone tell what breed this little guy is. 

I've managed to bag a ikea deltof so he has a huge enclosure I'm getting ready for him.

Some one said to just have him alone but I just want to double check x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Little-moomin said:


> Hello can anyone tell what breed this little guy is.


I can't see any photos of a ''little guy''?


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Does this work?

So for now this is what we have. I think I need a bigger wheel but gone is horrible wood shavings and little cage how now has so much room

Is that enough ventilation? There 16 holes I've drilled at the top.

Can add more very easily.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I hope they are clear enough±


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

He's a Russian dwarf  if he's pet shop bought will be some kind of Campbells/winter white hybrid 
Very cute


----------



## Alvina (Oct 8, 2017)

The enclosure size is fab.
Wheel not so much.
Sadly no,I’m pretty sure there are tutorials on how to make a suitable lid for your enclosure on YouTube. But you could keep a 3rd of your solid lid to make a darker section of the cage, maybe above his nest, so he’ll be less likely disturbed by ceiling lights? Just a thought, so you don’t waste it.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay well tomorrow I will drill more holes in and look at adapting it with some mesh or something but now it'll have to do. 

I've ordered a new wheel that is bigger

Im also going to order some nice snacks for him and over time add more little bits in!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Needs ventilation but other than that it's ok. Have a look online for detolf hamster set ups for inspiration. I agree the wheel is too small I think it's 5 or 6 inches and you need a minimum of 8 inches. Have a look at the Trixie wheels russian hamster can easily run on the 11 inch (28cm) plastic one and it will fit in the detolf


----------



## Alvina (Oct 8, 2017)

Sounds good. 
Somethings he may enjoy in the cage maybe *sea grass tunnels and nest* sold in pet shops. 
A *small terracotta plant pot* on its side, so he can lay in it and cool himself on a hot day. 
Some *apple/willow/hazel branch chews, *I guess it depends where your at but there are some Etsy shops that sell pesticide free fresh orchard clippings for small pets. Or forage it yourself but you'll have to read up on foraging laws and all that. 
Maybe a couple *coconut pod hides*. 
At garden centres they have *willow flowerbed "border* fence thingys" which are basically 1M long bendy bridge which would be good to create different sections of bedding height or kinds of substrate. But also would be easy to make into multiple bridges with a pair of pliers.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you. 

I'm actually going to buy a bordeom buster box on etsy with some wood sticks, different sprays and foraging stuff for him.

I might get some coconut soil and make a little area for him with that.

We have a coconut shell arriving today and over time I want to add some hamster safe wood in there!


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I did ask on the other thread, but should the hamster definitely live alone? 

I read and saw a few video's that suggest dwarf hamsters can live together?


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Little-moomin said:


> I did ask on the other thread, but should the hamster definitely live alone?
> 
> I read and saw a few video's that suggest dwarf hamsters can live together?


He should. I think there can be success with siblings but often they can also fall out with tragic consequences.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 8, 2017)

I recommend her channel.


----------



## Amy thea (Dec 18, 2021)

Dwarf hybrid


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I have been watching all of her videos! She is great.

Little update: I believe hamster is a girl, she has a new much bigger wheel, and another hide. She also has something to climb on and I ordered her a little box of goodies from Etsy so she can forage and have some new things to play with.

She loves her meal worms! At the moment I give her a few meal worms, some science selective pellets and a hamster seed mix in her bowl, and some of it scattered around her cage.

I am pretty happy with her cage for now as she has lots of deep bedding to burrow in, several hides, sand and a whole area to play and forage in 

I have drilled loads more holes in the top so it is better ventilated too.


----------



## Amy thea (Dec 18, 2021)

Amazing


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

For Detolf lid I have made a lid with chicken wire and partly using the shelves that the Detolf came with (my second hand one only has one shelf but it works). I zip tied the thing together and the magnet at the corner holds the lid down well. Used a few sticks to give a bit more rigidity. I use the glass shelf as a little bit of storage of leftover stuff where I haven't tidied off yet.


----------

